# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Giai Đoạn Phẫu Thuật Thẩm Mỹ Nâng Mũi S Line Chuẩn Hàn - Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn Quốc

## nguyenhanhsocial

Theo quan điểm của các nhà nhân tướng học, sóng mũi đóng vai trò quan trọng trên khuôn mặt. Ngoài việc là tâm điểm, nhiều người quan niệm mũi biểu lộ tài lộc hay vận mệnh. Theo đó, ngày nay có nhiều khách hàng tìm hiểu Quy Trình Nâng Mũi S Line – Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn Quốc để chỉnh hình dạng mũi, phần vì thẩm mỹ, phần vì ý muốn phong thủy.Nâng Mũi S Line là kỹ thuật tiêu chuẩn mới có nguồn gốc từ Hàn QuốcThời gian thực hiện giải phẫu nâng mũi: 30 phútThông qua biện pháp: Gây mê nhẹThời gian cắt chỉ sau giải phẫu: 3 ngày cắt chỉ tai, 5 ngày cắt chỉ mũiSau khi thực hành phẫu thuật có thể về nhà nghỉ dưỡng.Giải Pháp Nâng Mũi S Line là gì?ngày nay, thẩm mỹ nâng mũi là biện pháp thẩm mỹ không còn là xa lạ với bất kì ai. Nhờ vào sự tiến bộ vượt bậc của kỹ thuật thẩm mỹ, nhiều phương thức nâng mũi an toàn, tiên tiến ra đời. Trong đó, Công Nghệ Nâng Mũi S Line là một tiêu biểu có nguồn gốc từ cường Quốc thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc.Khi được hỏi thế nào là Phẫu Thuật Nâng Mũi S Line , Tiến si.Bác sĩ Nguyễn Phan Tú Dung – Giám Đốc Bệnh viện JW Hàn Quốc cho biết: “Nâng Mũi S Line là giải pháp thẩm mỹ hiện đại, du nhập vào nước ta những năm gần đây. Nhờ vào việc sử dụng sụn nhân tạo và sụn tự thân lấy từ chính chủ thể nâng mũi (có thể dùng sụn lấy từ tai, vách ngăn mũi, hoặc sụn sườn) bác sĩ thẩm mỹ sẽ nâng cao sống mũi, thu gọn xương mũi bè, dựng lại vách ngăn mũi, thu gọn cánh mũi, tạo hình lỗ mũi hạt chanh”.Sự thay đổi của tổng thể dáng mũi sau khi Phương Pháp Nâng Mũi S LineTựu trung lại thìKỹ Thuật Nâng Mũi S Line là công nghệ đổi mới trong làm đẹp mũi mang tính tổng thể, chỉnh hình cấu trúc mũi toàn diện. Nhờ đó, khắc phục các khuyết điểm của mũi.Quy Trình Phẫu Thuật Nâng Mũi S Line chính thống Hàn Quốc Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn QuốcDưới đây là trình tự tiêu chuẩn vận dụng với Nâng Mũi S Line - Bệnh Viện Thẩm Mỹ JW Hàn Quốc – Bệnh viện 5 sao, mô hình hoạt động chuyển nhượng quyền thương hiệu thức từ Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW.Tiến Trình Công Nghệ Nâng Mũi S Line tiêu chuẩn ứng dụng tại bệnh viện JWBước 1: Bạn được tư vấn, thăm khám bởi hàng ngũ chuyên gia thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa thẩm mỹ mũi. Các bác sĩ thẩm mỹ sẽ kiểm tra cấu trúc mũi, dựa trên tổng thể hình dáng gương mặt, cùng với ý muốn của khách hàng từ đó đưa ra phương pháp cải thiện cho từng tình trạng.Bước 2: diệt trùng, tiến hành gây tiền mê và lấy sụn tự thân.Bước 3: giải phẫu nâng mũi, thông qua một đường nhỏ tại trụ mũi, chuyên gia thẩm mỹ bóc tách và tiến hành đặt sụn nhân tạo nâng cao sống mũi, sụn tự thân dùng để dựng trụ mũi và đầu mũi có độ cong mềm mại. Bên cạnh đó, trong quá trình phẫu thuật sẽ tích hợp nhiều thao tác như chỉnh hình xương mũi bè, kéo dài đầu mũi, dựng lại vách ngăn mũi.phẫu thuật nâng mũi phải được thực hiện trong phòng mổ khử trùng vô khuẩn, theo quy định của Bộ Y tếBước 4: Sau phẫu thuật nâng mũi, khách hàng có thể về nhà nghỉ dưỡng.Bước 5: Tái khám định kì, thực hiện theo chỉ định của bác sĩ.Sự khác biệt khi Phẫu Thuật Thẩm Mỹ Nâng Mũi S Line Hàn Quốc - Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JWĐối với Bí Quyết Nâng Mũi S Line Chuẩn Hàn - Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ Hàn Quốc JW, quý khách hàng sẽ được trải nghiệm dịch vụ tiêu chuẩn Quốc tế, chất lượng và tin cậy nhờ vào các tiêu chí sau:+ Dáng mũi S Line cong đẹp tự nhiên thích hợp với cơ địa sẵn có của từng khách hàng+ Nâng mũi làm gia tăng độ cao và chỉnh sửa tổng diện dáng mũi+ Ngăn chặn được các biến chứng bóng đỏ lộ sóng, tụt sóng thậm chí là thủng đầu mũi trước đây nhờ việc tích hợp sụn tự thân ở đầu mũi.+ Nâng mũi tiến hành bởi chuyên gia nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, có thời gian đào tạo chuyên sâu tại nước ngoài.+ Thiết bị và công nghệ ứng dụng tiêu chuẩn đảm bảo an toàn.+ Sau nâng mũi không để lại sẹo, bình phục nhanh chóng, không để lại biến chứng.Đội ngũ bác sĩ chuyên khoa tại JWThông qua nội dung bài viết, quý khách hàng có thể nắm rõ công đoạn, biện pháp áp dụng đối của kỹ thuật Nâng Mũi S Line, từ đó có thêm một địa chỉ bệnh viện thẩm mỹ chất lượng khi có nhu cầu thực hiện giải phẫu thẩm mỹ.Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được tư vấn, tìm ra phương pháp cải thiện tốt nhất cho trường hợp của quý khách hàng.

----------

